# Forum > MMO > ARK Survival Evolved > ARK Survival Evolved Guides > [Guide] Learn how to tame efficiently!

## Burst44

This is a guide to help you tame better and faster. This guide was provided By FullMetalDom (from steam).
To view full link go here: http://steamcommunit...s/?id=455279940

Please take into consideration when reading this that each New update can change this at anytime this is the most current atm so try not to use this a rule or anything like that just a guide to help you understand how to tame 
________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

Intro

Taming is a simple process and very easy to comprehend, but tricky to master. 
Essentially, there are 2 main factors in taming an animal that can mean the different between taming in 10 minutes, or a couple of hours. 
Torpordity (unconsciousness) and Taming Efficiency.

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

Preparation

Before you try to knock out your first tamable Dino, be sure to have prepared well for the taming process. 

For smaller creatures (Dilo, Raptor, Parasaur, Dodo...) you can get away with having less preparation, but for Trikes, Stegos, Carnos, Brontos etc, you need to have A LOT of these items. 

1. FOOD - taming a dino means it eats food to increase it's taming amount, while also increasing its consciousness level until it wakes up. Carnivorous animals eat raw meat, and herbivores eat berries. Finding a Dino's favorite food keeps Taming Efficiency higher for longer. For large herbivores, consider a 200 to 300 berries in total. For large carnivores, (Carno) around 100 raw meat. This number increases DRASTICALLY as your taming efficiency decreases. 

2. Narco Berries or Narcotics - these items can be force fed to a Dino to keep it unconscious while you tame it without lowering your taming efficiency.

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

Creature Level

Another thing to consider is the level of the creature you are taming. 
It has been confirmed that dinosaur level plays a large role in the speed at which they tame, with a level 1 creature taming much faster than a level 2 creature (about 15% faster). 
It is uncertain how this factor increases as the levels increase, but I guess that it's inverse exponential. 
That is, the time difference between a level 1 and level 2 is noticeable, whereas the time difference between a level 21 and level 22 is less noticeable. 
Let's just assume this is because level 1 dinos are younger and easier to influence!

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

Unconsciousness (Torpidity)

Torpidity is the level of unconsciousness of any creature in ARK (including yourself). 

In order to knock out a Dino without killing it, it is important to use a weapon that increases the Dino Torpidity while causing MINIMAL damage to it's health. 
At the early levels, that limits you to:
*FISTS
*SLINGSHOT
*TRANQUILIZER ARROWS

Any one of these items increases a creatures torpidity more than they damage its health. 

Use your weapon of choice (Slingshot for most people - easy to unlock and super effective) to knock out the Dino you wish to tame. 

EDIT:
Slingshot torpidity damage has been nerfed, so now tranq arrows are the most effective and easy to unlock. 

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

Taming Efficiency

Once you knock out your dino, look at it and you'll see a HUD popup that shows some of the Dinosaurs key stats. 
Health, Food, Torpodity, Taming efficiency. 

The ones you are concerned with are the two bars down the bottom. Purple and Gold, and the Taming efficiency as a percentage displayed just above them. 

The important things to note about these values:

1. Taming efficiency decreases every time the dinosaur EATS
2. Unconsciousness decreases from the moment you knock out your dinosaur. 
3. Taming amount increases every time the dinosaur eats. 

Therefore, the idea is to keep Taming Efficiency as high as possible while maintaining your Dino's unconsciousness level. 

If the dino eats something it likes, Taming Efficiency on decreases a tiny amount. 
If it eats something that it likes less, Taming Efficiency decreases by a larger amount. 

For Carnivores, you can use Raw meat so the decrease is fairly uniform. For Herbivores, there are a variety of berries to choose from. To find the Dino's favourite, put all the berries in the dino inventory and it should eat it's favourite first. That's the berry you want to fill it up on.

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

The Process

1. Put all food in Dino inventory
2. Don't punch, slingshot, or tranq arrow the beast while it's asleep. You'll lose a MASSIVE amount of taming efficiency. 
3. Make sure nothing else comes along and kills your dino while it's asleep. 

To FORCE FEED Narco Berries/Narcotics to the dino, put them in the dino inventory, select them by clicking on them once, then click the "Remote Use Item" button just below the dino inventory box. Each berries increases unconsciousness by around 8 points. 
Each Narcotic increases unconsciousness by around 40 points. 

Narcotics are just as efficient but also don't deteriorate over time. 

You'll notice that if you are forced to punch your dino, it's Taming efficiency decreases exponentially. So, if it's at 70% and you hit it, expect it to drop 12%. If it's at 20% and you hit it, it will only drop 1%-2%. 

HAPPY HUNTING!

There is some debate over what taming efficiency actually affects - some say that is makes the food it eats more effective by increasing the taming bar faster. I'm not so convinced this is the case after some observation. 

There is another theory that higher taming efficiency at the end of the process increases the monster's base stats. This seems the most likely.

________________________________________________________________________________ ______________________

Traditional VS Starvation Method

There has been some debate about starving your dino without giving them any food first in order to make their hunger drop really low before starting to tame. 
After taking out the calculator it's fairly easy to see that this is only a perceived increase in the speed, and not an actual increase. 

The 2 ways to increase the taming speed are
- using the dinosaurs favorite food (look it up, there is some debate over this so I won't put anything conclusive in here). For Carnivores, prime cuts can increase taming speed drastically. 
- Feeding the dinosaur food it doesn't like that DOESN'T affect it's taming efficiency. So far, I've only found that is carnivorous being fed Narco Berries.

----------


## tozededao

Sorry to diss you but taming effectiveness does not affect taming speed. Those 2 are consequences of the same action though. For example using its favourite food will increase the taming speed and also not lower the effectiveness by that much. 

Taming effectiveness is the result of its initial stats (and the leveling stats are based of the initial stats) so higher the taming effectiveness higher stats it will have. 

It's been proved aswell that starving method takes same time to tame.

You can find the Dino Science Eps. on reddit. Here's number 7 https://www.reddit.com/r/playark/com...no_stat_gains/

----------

